# First Gen 4



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have some Gen 3's, but this is the first Gen 4 I have. Just bought it today...they come with 3 mags now. I am going to shoot it Sunday.

I like the larger magazine release.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice pick-up!

I have both a Gen3 and Gen4 G26, and although I slightly prefer the Gen4 for shooting/competing (better gripping surface, and I do love that new mag release button), I lean toward the Gen3 for carry (the less-aggressive gripping surface is much kinder to my muffin-top when carrying IWB).


----------



## mark.sweetser.75 (Mar 14, 2016)

Nice. I just picked my first gen 4 as well. 23. Love the mag release like DJ Niner said

Sent from my LG-V495 using Tapatalk


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Been on a "Glock" kick lately. I just bought this yesterday:

It is a G43. Have not shot it yet, and sadly will not be able to until next weekend, but I did buy a butt-load of ammo today! Lol.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Someone's slipping over to the Dark Side kinda fast...

Welcome! :smt039 :mrgreen:



I've shot a few of those G43 slimline nines now, and they are growing on me. 
I don't have one yet, but I can see one finding its way into the safe eventually.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

enjoy your toy

for me only a glock 19 or bigger works. my hands are just too big for the really small ones


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

boatdoc173 said:


> enjoy your toy
> 
> for me only a glock 19 or bigger works. my hands are just too big for the really small ones


Same here WIFE loves her G26 but for me its either a G19 or my main EDC G17 gen 4


----------

